# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Upaljeno tkivo oko punte ?!

## riba26

Kako znate ako su punti upaljeni (u biti, tkivo oko punte)? Ako stvarno je uplanjeno, jel se to tretira i ako da, s čim? Ja imam neke punte što me non-stop bolu, što su crvene i izgledaju (barem meni) upaljene.

----------


## tocekica

octeniseptom našpricaj! tak je meni dr. rekla kad se meni šav od carskog upalio. ako vidiš da ti nije bolje onda odi do dr. da ti pregleda šav

----------

